
Is Humor the Final Barrier for Artificial Intelligence? - lahdo
http://iq.intel.com/is-humor-the-final-barrier-for-artificial-intelligence/
======
diyseguy
Humor has its formulas. Often just as simple as taking a common phrase and
changing one of the words to another that sounds like it resulting in an
unexpected conjunction of ideas that surprises and delights. That could be
algorithmized pretty easily I imagine. Lately, cringe humor is in fashion.
Just take a situation that most people find awkward and drag it out, examining
facial expressions in detail, etc. It scares me, but I can see how it could be
automated.

~~~
vorotato
Humor can be made from formulas, but it tends to suck. Usually when people say
AI, what they really mean is learning, not some straightforward algorithm.
This is why they're arguing it's the final frontier, because it requires a
deep understanding of the constructs, relationships, and emotions that humans
go through.

